# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Τριφασικές συσκευές

## jtb

Έχω μια πολύ απλή ερωτηση.

Γιατί οι τριφασικές συσκευές δεν χρησιμοποιούν το ουδέτερο καλώδιο?

που μπορω να βρω πληροφοριες για τριφασικο?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Συνήθως οι ηλεκτρικοί κινητήρες δεν χρησιμοποιούν ουδέτερο διότι βασίζονται στην διαφορά  3ων φάσεως για την λειτουργία τους.

Στον φωτισμό και γενικά στα ωμικά φορτία δεν είναι απαραίτητη η διαφορά φάσεως, εκεί απλά μοιράζουν τα φορτία στις τρεις φάσεις με τον ουδέτερο.

----------


## nikkos

οι 3φασικοί κινητήρες δε χρησιμοποιούν τον ουδετερο όταν τα τυλίγματά τους είναι απολύτως όμοια και δεν υπάρχει "περρίσευμα" ρεύματος για επιστροφή στον ουδέτερο. Στα υπόλοιπες συσκευές, αν τα φορτία τους είναι ανόμοια χρειάζεται ουδέτερος

----------


## stom

Αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτα σωστο.. Περαν της περιπτωσης κινητηρα, ας πουμε οτι εχουμε μια ηλεκτρικη κουζινα φτιαγμενη για τριφασικη παροχη. Συνδεοντας μια (καταλληλα υπολογισμενη) αντισταση μεταξυ δυο φασεων (400vac) μια χαρα μπορει να αναψει μια εστια, χωρις χρηση ουδετερου. Αν εχουμε 4 εστιες +2 ακομα για το φουρνο, μπορουν να συνδεονται ανα δυο αναμεσα σε διαφορετικες φασεις πετυχαινοντας μια σχετικη ισσοροπια φορτιου, χωρις να χρειαζεται ουδετερος...(και χωρις να ειναι ιδιες οι αντιστασεις..)

----------


## TasosG

> Αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτα σωστο.. Περαν της περιπτωσης κινητηρα, ας πουμε οτι εχουμε μια ηλεκτρικη κουζινα φτιαγμενη για τριφασικη παροχη. Συνδεοντας μια (καταλληλα υπολογισμενη) αντισταση μεταξυ δυο φασεων (400vac) μια χαρα μπορει να αναψει μια εστια, χωρις χρηση ουδετερου. Αν εχουμε 4 εστιες +2 ακομα για το φουρνο, μπορουν να συνδεονται ανα δυο αναμεσα σε διαφορετικες φασεις πετυχαινοντας μια σχετικη ισσοροπια φορτιου, χωρις να χρειαζεται ουδετερος...(και χωρις να ειναι ιδιες οι αντιστασεις..)



Ναι, θα λειτουργήσουν και χωρίς ουδέτερο, δεν τίθεται θέμα. Αλλά δεν βρίσκεται στο αν μόνο θα λειτουργήσουν ή όχι οι συσκευές, ο λόγος ύπαρξης του ουδετέρου. Χωρίς αυτόν θα έχεις δυσλειτουργίες στο κύκλωμά σου. Μην ξεχνάς άλλωστε ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πετύχεις ακριβή ισσοροπία όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ.
Και πιθανότατα μιλάνε για λειτουργία σε αστέρα αφού αναφέρονται σε ουδέτερο και όχι σε τρίγωνο.
Νομίζω βέβαια. :Lol:

----------


## sakiselectronics

Φίλε μου καλέ  πρέπει  πρώτα-πρώτα να καταλάβεις ότι : 
Η ΔΕΗ παράγει τριφασικό ρεύμα .
Σε κανονικές συνθήκες έχουμε 120 μοίρες διαφορά από φάση σε φάση .
Τάση μεταξύ 2 οποιονδήποτε φάσεων 380V
Τάση μεταξύ 1  οποιασδήποτε φάσης και ουδετέρου 220V
Καλώδιο ουδετέρου δεν μεταφέρει η ΔΕΗ από κολώνα σε κολώνα αλλά σου δίνει γείωση
από την κολώνα , που την χρησιμοποιείς σαν ουδέτερο .
Υπάρχουν συσκευές 380Vδηλαδή εργάζονται με 2 φάσεις και γείωση για προστασία .

----------


## stom

Η ονομαστικη ταση του δικτυου στην Ελλαδα (και σε ολη την ευρωπη) εδω και αρκετα χρονια ειναι 230VAC φασική και 400VAC πολική, και αυτο εγινε για να τα "βρουμε" με τους Βρετανους, που "κατεβηκαν" απο τα 240 στα 230 ονομαστικη.
Απο κει και περα, δεν χρειαζεται καμμια  ισσοροπια, ουτε ουδετερος για να λειτουργησει κατι μεταξυ δυο φασεων. Τριφασικα φορτια δεν ειναι ΜΟΝΟ οι κινητηρες.
(απλως οι κινητηρες AC αν δεν ειναι τριφασικοι δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν μεγαλη ισχυ, γιαυτο και ειναι τοσο διαδεδομενοι)

----------

